# Plants are outgrowing lights!!!



## Johntn65 (Sep 16, 2022)

Ok, they are to the light and higher!! Do I need to cut them some??? I just want to have some and not kill the plants. It’s all mine!!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 16, 2022)

Dude.. supercrop or lst or just cut them back to a shorter hight..


----------



## xtsho (Sep 16, 2022)

Why a new thread? What is you're light schedule? In your other thread you said they were autoflowers. They're not autoflowering so if you don't have them on 12/12 they are not going to start flowering like they should. 

Supercrop or bend them over and tie them down. Switch to 12/12. Just letting them grow into the light makes no sense. You have to make a decision. Standing back biting your fingernails while not doing anything isn't going to get what you need done. It's time for action not panic.

Good luck.


----------



## Johntn65 (Sep 16, 2022)

Yea, I did 16-8 cycle till 2 weeks ago!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 16, 2022)

Here is a link https://www.rollitup.org/t/plants-got-to-tall.1079936/#post-17095008


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 18, 2022)

Be mean.. Be very very mean.
Bend them over far far far over and tie, twist and do things that may keep you awake at night.

They will still grow just fine.


----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 18, 2022)

Johntn65 said:


> Ok, they are to the light and higher!! Do I need to cut them some??? I just want to have some and not kill the plants. It’s all mine!!!


Been there a million times......start very slowing bending the tops in a horizontal position......if they are still young tender stems on top , start bending tops with light weight washers attached to a small "s" hook.....go easy.......works great........end up holding mature vertical branches down with heavy wrenches for weights. Don't cut those beautiful tops , only if ya want to.


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 19, 2022)

Supercrop it


----------



## nonamedman420 (Sep 20, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Been there a million times......start very slowing bending the tops in a horizontal position......if they are still young tender stems on top , start bending tops with light weight washers attached to a small "s" hook.....go easy.......works great........end up holding mature vertical branches down with heavy wrenches for weights. Don't cut those beautiful tops , only if ya want to.


I do this with s hooks and weights, makes the branches get stronger and able to hold the weight of the future flowers easily.


----------



## Rico2016 (Sep 20, 2022)

whoa theyre getting out of hand supercrop them!


----------



## BonesBuds (Sep 21, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Be mean.. Be very very mean.
> Bend them over far far far over and tie, twist and do things that may keep you awake at night.
> 
> They will still grow just fine.


I agree! If you bend it will form new colas. Try some LST to keep the plants shorter next time... or top!


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 21, 2022)

Yeah if it gets too big you sure can.

In the future if you know the strain it is possible to time the flip to 12/12 so it gets right up there but no further.
It just takes watching and learning.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 21, 2022)

nonamedman420 said:


> I do this with s hooks and weights, makes the branches get stronger and able to hold the weight of the future flowers easily.


I start with one small washer on a hook , end up with a large crescent wrench weighting branch down. Beats the hell otta topping it !


----------



## Fringie (Oct 8, 2022)

The only thing I can add to the already very good advice is don't be lax about it because the plants may not recover from light stress. This ruined my previous grow, I had grown a little too much product so I thought it was ok to be lazy with my plants! I will not make that mistake again


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 8, 2022)

Fringie said:


> The only thing I can add to the already very good advice is don't be lax about it because the plants may not recover from light stress. This ruined my previous grow, I had grown a little too much product so I thought it was ok to be lazy with my plants! I will not make that mistake again


F'ing-a.....I'm pushing 70 and certainly still learning...a tough one but you won't 
forget . Fuck-ups are a " Right of Passage "


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Dec 13, 2022)

Use Kushman cracking on main stems and lst! Will be monsters in a few weeks.


----------



## amneziaHaze (Dec 13, 2022)

Tie a strig somewhere high and bend it.if you stopped stretch.


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 17, 2022)

Bend em, snap em, tie em down, show them who’s in charge 

it’s super stressful at first(for you not the plants, they’ll be fine) 

in the future expect plants to stretch up to 2.5x height at flip. Once you’ve run the same strain or stuff closely related a couple times it’s easier to gauge


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 29, 2022)

woopem gangnam style!!! woop woop


----------



## BrassNwood (Jan 3, 2023)

Young soft plants your thumbnail is enough to indent the stem in a few places and fold a plant over 90 degrees.
Older hard stems present a more difficult problem. Be to rough and snap the stem and everything above the snap will die. 

To prevent snapping we need to provide some strain relief. Get out the pliers and go at it. Crush a zone 6 inches or more as needed to bend them over 90 degrees without snapping. Fluids will flow past the crush and everything above it will continue to swell and grow. 

Grab the top in one hand and start crushing where and at the angle you want her folded. Tie it down as it will keep trying to stand back up. I use this to keep huge Sativa strains below the fence line and being seen from adjoining yards. While it is legal there is no point in needless advertising. I've crushed and bent nearly the entire length of a main stem before rolling the plant in a circle with her crown back at ground level.

BNW


----------

